# Evercalm



## cholley28 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck with evercalm deer scent


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Evercalm is the ONLY "scent" I use & I mainly bowhunt. I put it on the entire edge of my hunting boots soles and walk 1/4 to 1/2 mile into my blind (depending on which stand I am hunting). I also carry one in my backpack so when I get into the blind I will take the lid off and let the container sit under the window that I have open. Haven't been busted yet and I have had both axis and whitetail within 5 yards of my blind.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm primarily a bowhunt and have used any scents. But have found everclam to work the best. As other post mentioned, I put on boots and walk to stands. I mark few trees and the deer don't spook, have had some younger deer bed down. Worth it

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish64 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Ever Calm*

Not being from Texas where it is flat and the wind is constant, I played with many scents over the years. Evercalm seems to work well as does Dead Down Wind. Mountains of Tn are very difficult to hunt the wind because it always changes. I was never able to prove that any scent was 100 percent but I do know that the Ever Calm when put on the trees around my stand seems to reduce the awareness of the deer.

Since moving to Texas I have found that downwind and being as high as a tree will allow me just works the best.

I will say that I love to bow hunt here. Pigs are something that I have never even seen until now. They are fun to hunt as well.

Good Luck


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I used evercalm for the first time last Saturday....rubbed it on my boot sole and walked about 300yds to my stand. At 830 I noticed a 10pt walking down the same trail, he continued right up to the base of the tree I was hunting. He never knew the rage was heading his way....got him.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

